# Golf Newsletters (Ezines) with Solo Ads?



## DanGlen (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Does anyone know of any Golf Newsletters (Ezines) that allow you to place Solo Ads? Please let me know if you do - they are really hard to find.

Thanks!
Dan


----------

